# New beekeeper looking for mentor and/or advice



## Rom-raz (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I live in Gresham, Oregon, and recently, in October, I got 7 beehives, each with 2 deep 10 frame boxes, some honey but not too many bees inside. And when I say not too many bees, I mean the cluster was about the size of a softball, maybe a little larger. It is the end of January now, and only one hive is active, and the other 6 appear to have died. I hope someone that lives in the area will read this, and will be willing to visit the hives, maybe enlighten me as to why the other bees died, and maybe share some beekeeper's secrets  .
Anybody willing to help out, please PM me and I will make every effort to have ready a hot coffee or a cold beer ready next to the beehives.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

If you havent already, look up the Oregon State Beekeepers Association. http://orsba.org/
We in the great state of Oregon are fortunate to have a really outstanding state organization. There are several regional associations in your area. The Portland Urban Beekeepers as well as the Portland Metropolitan Beekeepers (I think this is the group that would include Gresham and other nearby suburbs). I think both groups meet monthly and have very active membership. 
Also be sure to look up the Oregon Master Beekeeper Program. The apprentice level program is a very solid program that combines independent study, a classroom component as well as hands on mentorship component with mentors visiting your hives and you visiting mentors hives. Last I hear the program was totally filled up for 2017 (high demand for mentors), but it would be worth looking into. 
I am on the otherside of the state so I can't help much beyond this.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulation! The remaining hive is a survivor. That means after the crashed of the other
hives now you have one to expand on. Give this hive a patty subs and plenty of sugar syrup or Lauri's
sugar bricks now. They should be brooding up anytime soon. I say your other hives died from the
heavy winter mites infestation. Do you treat your bees and with what?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Besides mites, they had to defend twice as much area as needed.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! You have many mentors here. Ask questions and share Ideas That what beesource is here for!


----------



## Quail Haven B (Jan 29, 2017)

rom-raz, You have two very good bee clubs in the Portland metro area. Get on the Oregon state bee association web site and get their meeting times and attend one. Also plan to take in one of the local bee schools put on by some of the clubs this spring. For the present , you should look at your remaining hive on a mild dry day and give it pollen sub and maybe dry feed. It's really easy to drown and chill the bees with syrup this early in the season in western Or. If it appears they have lots of honey then the pollen sub might be enough to stimulate them to start early brood rearing. Hope you can find a good mentor to help you know what you are seeing in your hive.


----------



## Rom-raz (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you all for posting your advice. I have already enrolled into a beekeeper class, and hopefully will find there enough information or somebody willing to help me understand what I am looking at when I open a hive. Thanks again!


----------

